

Why I Wake Up at 4:22 AM - sebkomianos
http://www.alleywatch.com/2015/04/why-i-wake-up-at-422-am

======
sebkomianos
I submitted this just to give myself the opportunity to say that I am __so
__jealous of people that can do with ~5-6 hours of sleep. It 'd be impossible
for me to do more than two or three days in a row with less than 8 hours of
sleep.

The amount of sleep you need changes so many things in your life..

